

To survive in the U.S., Chinese bookstores evolve way beyond books - wallflower
http://www.latimes.com/local/great-reads/la-me-c1-chinese-bookstores-20141125-story.html

======
ulfw
That's just sad. 'evolve' means - they seize to assist and just become
convenience stores. There is no 'evolving' here. There's no difference in
pretty much shutting down the store and having the same owners open another
different kind of store in the same location.

------
kayman
its a lesson U.S. bookstores can learn from. Not evolve to convenient stores,
but offer other services.

The cafe is a major influence on which bookstore I go to. Maybe it will work
the other way. Go for the cafe stay for the books!

------
towelguy
tl;dr: they've become convenience stores.

~~~
curiouscats
I think too simple a take-away. Partially that, partially new immigrant (or
nostalgic immigrant) support - high touch, caring, personal service.

